# Kansas City KC Kryptonite Rub Recipe



## workoutchamp (Sep 19, 2008)

I put this on chicken, pork and beef.  Love it.

Kansas City Kryptonite

1/2 C. sugar
1/4 C. paprika
2t. Chili powder
1/2 t. cayenne
1/2 C. salt
2 t. pepper
2 t. garlic powder

Enjoy!  Brad


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the new rub recipe. I've got to try a couple at a time and have some people sample them to see which they enjoy best.


----------

